# Back to the Beginning again



## salesguy (Jun 28, 2012)

Well I was all set to buy my first projector, Epson 710 and then I made the mistake of looking on local craigslist. I found an Optoma hd20 and 120" screen for $625.00. Seller says that it has only 180 hours on it. I then went to Ebay and found some used ones for both makes around the $400 area. Being that I am just starting to get into this, I was thinking of going with the used ones. My only concern is that I have never purchased anything from Ebay and I am a little hesitate. But if I can save $200 dollors or more, I may take the chance. I just need a little reassurance of the ebay purchase.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

You can check the sellers ratings and see what feedback you get. I built a computer a while back and sourced the parts from eBay. All but the graphics card were 100% the card in the other hand took a month and arrived doa. Later found out no returns. Said California but actually came straight from china. 8/9 were good.


----------



## Starmaster (Jun 3, 2012)

I have been with ebay since 2005 and every item i got used or new all turned out great and i have bought 50 items so far as mentioned by rab-byte you can check his/her feedback and see how other buyers have done with a particular seller on ebay, and if you use paypal then you are covered in case of any loses etc.

In fact i just bought 2 BenQ PJ's one was refurbished and the other one was a used one that just needed a bulb and i bought the used one for $260 CDN and i got lucky and found the whole lamp housing and lamp with maybe 20 hrs on it for $10.50 CDN which was a rare find but works great, the remanufactured one i bought for $399.00 US and they are both the same model, and they were both bought on ebay.

So it is not bad buying on ebay and just check the seller's feedback before you decide to buy. :T


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Agree with both above, Ive had good success with ebay for many years. Just a thought but have you ran the price by the craigslist seller? Id mention they can be had for cheaper (maybe include an ebay link), mention youve got cash in hand, and see if he will at least match the ebay price. If he agrees go armed with instructions on how to check the hours (google search for the owners manual). Why? I found a mitsubishi hc3000 on craigslist for $375 and went to look at it. Checking the hours on this projo is an unusual combination of button presses and I come to find (to his amazement) that it has an additional 1000 hours over what he claimed, so he took $50 off. Not a bad deal for a highly-rated 720p projector sir


----------

